# DBX 231 Graphic Eq w/REW?



## mixxpitt (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello HTS Members, :wave:
I am asking for opinions and advice on wether or not it would be a good idea to put a DBX 231 graphic eq before my active sub woofer and active speakers to help tune my room with REW?
If not; then what pro eq would you recomend for a full frequency spectrum tuning and where in the audio chain would be the right place to put it?

Thank you,
mixxpitt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would try it first without the DBX in the chain just using REW. After getting an idea of how it sounds, I would add the DBX to the mix and decide whether it is useful.

What are you using for a Preamp? I am just wondering if it might have Audyssey MultEQ which I think works far better than a Graphic EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mixxpitt (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Jack,
I will read more into Audyssey MultEQ , especially the Audyssey MultEQ pro.
First time I heard of this Audyssey MultEQ. So far it sounds good but not sure what route to go for professional application for my project studio.
I saw that IK ARC Plugin incorporates Audyssey MultEQ; what would your advice be on that, or what would you recommend?
Thank you,


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mixxpitt said:


> Thanks Jack,
> I will read more into Audyssey MultEQ , especially the Audyssey MultEQ pro.
> First time I heard of this Audyssey MultEQ. So far it sounds good but not sure what route to go for professional application for my project studio.
> I saw that IK ARC Plugin incorporates Audyssey MultEQ; what would your advice be on that, or what would you recommend?
> Thank you,


I am a big fan of Audyssey and really believe they offer something special that goes far beyond EQ. So I would definitely check out that Plug In personally.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It should work - but it's not that common to use a pro-EQ for fullrange.... although I've thought about it.

I currently use a Rane PEQ - but only for sub duties..


----------

